# Cam recording passengers?



## millerteachglobal (Jul 15, 2016)

Anyone use any sort of camera to record video of the car interior, to use in case passengers get abusive or destructive or try to rip you off? If so, what kind of camera do you use, and where do you put it? Also, can that footage be used against a passenger if they do something illegal to you?


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

millerteachglobal said:


> Anyone use any sort of camera to record video of the car interior, to use in case passengers get abusive or destructive or try to rip you off? If so, what kind of camera do you use, and where do you put it? Also, can that footage be used against a passenger if they do something illegal to you?


Falcon Zero seems to be the most popular... here's a thread that expands to other threads... https://uberpeople.net/threads/anyone-recomend-a-200-or-under-dash-cam.80069/#post-1109517


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Always recording. I use the Falcon as well.


----------



## UberFred (Jun 13, 2016)

Does anyone use their cellphone to record rides?


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

UberFred said:


> Does anyone use their cellphone to record rides?


Cell phone audio, yet... not video though...

I'm a new driver - started with Lyft a couple weeks ago. On my 11th ride, I took a guy into a neighborhood just inside the city... he "didn't know address" and gave me verbals to get there... once I got a weird feeling, I actually popped my audio recorder on my cell phone (I have an Android - use HI Q MP3 - love it... original intent is for my other job but it worked perfectly here).

Once the directions started sounding odd and the "dropoff" (which was about to change to another address before he abruptly ended the ride) got funky, I was glad I had hit record button on the HI-Q MP3 app the instant I started feeling something weird might be up. Since then, I've actually created 1X1 Widget of Record/Stop right on my phone's home screen for quicker access.

Turned out he was picking up some weed and before I could tell him the ride was done, he actually said he'd go "the rest of the way with his friend" that we stopped to visit... turned out for the best but I kept the audio just in case I got any 1* or serious complaints passed on to Lyft... also, had something gone wrong, I felt good knowing the audio was saved.

That said, video is obviously a bit safer.. me personally, just don't want to go through the cable hanging, etc. to keep it clean looking... I've watching some YouTube videos of people setting up their dash cams and it looks like quite the hassle.

That said, if I get to the point where I'm doing late night weekend pickups during drunk time - I may end up doing a dash cam...


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

For those cars that have Mirrors where there are sensors, special functions (including dimming), buttons, or are unable to get the mirror put on top, a great option would be the BlackVue DR650GW-2ch.

Use the Main part to look outside, and the "rear" view, mounted to look inside.
There's also an IR version of the rear-view, that provides decent illumination at nights for those drivers that do drive at night.

I'ts nearly twice the price of the Falcon, but well worth it.


----------



## millerteachglobal (Jul 15, 2016)

In terms of the Falcon, what are the difference between the models? I want to get one, but there are three models or more.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

sorry, Falcon Zer0 360 is the one you want to consider.

Thats the only one good for Rideshare at this point.


----------



## millerteachglobal (Jul 15, 2016)

Anyone have any opinions on this one? 
*Cobra Electronics CDR895D Drive HD 1080P Full HD Dual Channel Dash Cam*


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I use an app to do it . It uses front facing camera while I have phone on dash mount


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

UberZF said:


> BlackVue DR650GW-2ch.
> Use the Main part to look outside, and the "rear" view, mounted to look inside.
> There's also an IR version of the rear-view, that provides decent illumination at nights for those drivers that do drive at night.


That's my setup, and my recommendation.
And every night when I get home, I swap out the memory card and move the recorded files to a hard drive. I keep them for at least 6 months.
Reformat the memory card ready for next time.


----------



## Uber_duber (Jan 18, 2016)

I use a Gopro.


millerteachglobal said:


> Anyone use any sort of camera to record video of the car interior, to use in case passengers get abusive or destructive or try to rip you off? If so, what kind of camera do you use, and where do you put it? Also, can that footage be used against a passenger if they do something illegal to you?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I use a separate phone with recording app. Recording loop is 5 minutes so the phone doesn't slow to crawl.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> I use a separate phone with recording app. Recording loop is 5 minutes so the phone doesn't slow to crawl.


Storage and phone speed are not related. More things stored won't slow down phone unless you actually fill it up and have no more storage--then the system will be limited but you can still do things.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Storage and phone speed are not related. More things stored won't slow down phone unless you actually fill it up and have no more storage--then the system will be limited but you can still do things.


What I've noticed is when the recording length increases, my phone slows down while the app saves the clip. I used to have 30 minutes long clip. But now I've set it up for 5 minutes loop.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I use an app to do it . It uses front facing camera while I have phone on dash mount


What app is that?


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> That's my setup, and my recommendation.
> And every night when I get home, I swap out the memory card and move the recorded files to a hard drive. I keep them for at least 6 months.
> Reformat the memory card ready for next time.


I do something similar. I've got an Archiving process for my UBER data, for now, I have capacity to keep about 3 years worth, and I archive weekly to a Cloud Based Cold backup too.


----------



## TONY-T (Sep 5, 2015)

UberZF said:


> sorry, Falcon Zer0 360 is the one you want to consider.
> 
> Thats the only one good for Rideshare at this point.


From the reviews i've seen, the Falcon doesn't record to well at night inside the interior of the car. It's still quite dark.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

TONY-T said:


> From the reviews i've seen, the Falcon doesn't record to well at night inside the interior of the car. It's still quite dark.


Which is why I use the BlackVue DR650GW-2ch-IR however, it costs a Pretty penny


----------

